# How much should I cook?



## cheftd (Apr 24, 2015)

I am a personal chef and I'm starting to get catering jobs and I'm a little stuck on how much to make. I have some idea because I have been a chef in banquets for many years but have never been on the purchasing side of it. I have a wedding buffet for 50 people. 2 passed hors, 1 tortellini salad, 2 entree ( chicken and sirloin) 4 sides ( 2 veg, 2 starch). I plan on making 2 per person for each app, 10 lbs of salad, 30 lbs of chicken and sirloin (15 lbs each) and maybe 2 full pans of each side. Will this work or can I cut back somewhere or should I make more?


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

What time of day/young crowd or old/ ethnics? How much $ pp/  You must count all these first.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

Buffet or formal sit down?

There is a link to a portioning chart somewhere on the forum...

Tried to search it out but there are SO MANY threads.

Maybe you are more patient than me lol.

mimi

OBTW welcome to Chef Talk.


----------



## cheftd (Apr 24, 2015)

$20 per person. 4:00pm start. Ages are well mixed.


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

Plated or buffet? Makes a difference.


----------



## cheftd (Apr 24, 2015)

Buffet


----------



## lagom (Sep 5, 2012)

My go to balance is 48 oz per person for buffett, seems like a lot but it worls for me, 10 of protien, 60/40 beef vrs chicken and the rest the side dishes. Passed dishes are controlled but you should maybe figure 2.5 per person. Dessert is in addition.

Keep in mind things like time of day, time between ceremoney and reception and the crew you are feeding. Also 20 bucks a head seems a bit low but I dont think in dollars anymore so i cant really be a good judge there.


----------

